# Am I INTP or ENTP?



## GENIUSandVIOLENCE (Oct 6, 2012)

INTP or ENTP?


A while ago I had settled down on INTP quite happily until an acquaintance of mine stated very heavily that I was an ENTP instead. I didn't think so, but lately it's been bothering me. I find there are elements to the INTP and ENTP profiles which I relate to, and even after combing through cognitive function definitions and other articles, I still can't figure if I am Ti dom or Si inferior or whatever. So I think I'd just rattle off a list of things which are on my mind.


A guy that I am pretty sure to be an INTP (demeanor, facial expression, writing style, thought processes, etc.) said that I was extroverted. People I'm around during the day at uni would say that I'm random and bubbly, but these are only people I'm relatively comfortable enough with, and they're in small groups. In larger groups where I don't feel as comfortable, I'm very withdrawn. I do use a lot of Ne when I'm outside interracting with people, but I always thought I was a Ti user. I don't believe Ne is natural for me, and it uses a lot of energy. I have had lots of social issues as a child, and I had to force myself to push through to be bold enough to use Ne. In fact, Ne has only really been particularly prominent in the last 3 years. I'm 20. Before then, I acted much more Ti-ish.


I don't have the supposed ability for an ENTP to be a leader, nor do I have the wishes to change the world or the inclinations of a mad scientist (which everyone lovingly dubs as an ENTP) to create and unleash things. I just don't have the ability to engage in large groups and know how to direct them. Is it social skill, separate from MBTI and cognitive functions, that dictates "leadership" ability? Or is it something innate that some people have, and that other's don't? I definitely don't have what it takes to lead, or even have a group of people listen to me for a moment.


I hardly finish anything I start. I have very little discipline. I am quite impatient.


I understand emotion in others, though I don't like it. I am acutely aware of how people are feeling and I know how to deal with it, though I'm not comfortable with it.


As a child, and even now, it bothers me I have no close friends.


As a very young child, I had no problem having a conversation with a stranger (usually old lady or man when I'm waiting for my family to finish grocery shopping). This stopped quite soon after I hit... 5 years old?


I would say that I have had an emotionally problematic upbringing due to my family environment, and also my inability to form friendships. I have some psychological and emotional issues that make me prone to depression and anxiety, which may potentially make me more antisocial than I otherwise would be.


I pay attention to detail, especially in my writing, am pretty OCD with sentence structure and especially punctuation.


After developing Ne, I have found that at times I've become much more tactless. I wasn't like this before, and used to pick up all the small things.


Am I turning into an ENTP in some ways? Are my dominant and secondary functions possibly developing at the rate that they've switched places?


Also, I cry easily in sad movies, and find it difficult to not do so. Sadness is an emotion I find difficult to control and hide, and it leaks out. Most other emotions are easy to deal with, for me.


I am tired, so my post has fizzled out into points of randomness and incoherence. ENTP? I always, always test as an INTP though. I enjoy creative writing, photography and reading. I am fairly sentimental.


Your thoughts and input are much appreciated.


----------



## trifle (Jun 30, 2013)

Well, for starters, it would be good if we knew exactly why the acquaintance thought you were ENTP - did they give any reasoning?
The development of Ne you mention seems strange to me - if you honestly weren't comfortable with it before, (and I'm sure you have a clear enough definition), maybe consider alternatives, such as ISTP? Because I think it's a pretty integral part of the INTP type, holding the secondary position, it's really needed to communicate.
I think both INTP and ENTP are equally undisciplined, though ENTP might on a good day have a bit more drive to get things done, it's difficult to place the line.
Tactless how? Do you upset people without exactly meaning to more easily?
There seems to be some confusion with Fe - I'd say you are probably INTP, but don't place too much significance in test results. That is what I think though. But again, maybe consider some other types, like ISTP. I wouldn't say you were an ENTP, but I'd like to know why they thought that. Hope I helped at least a bit.


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

trifle said:


> INTP or ENTP?


Tomatoes tomatoes.

Or maybe Tangerines and Oranges, but still...


----------



## GENIUSandVIOLENCE (Oct 6, 2012)

trifle said:


> Well, for starters, it would be good if we knew exactly why the acquaintance thought you were ENTP - did they give any reasoning?
> The development of Ne you mention seems strange to me - if you honestly weren't comfortable with it before, (and I'm sure you have a clear enough definition), maybe consider alternatives, such as ISTP? Because I think it's a pretty integral part of the INTP type, holding the secondary position, it's really needed to communicate.
> I think both INTP and ENTP are equally undisciplined, though ENTP might on a good day have a bit more drive to get things done, it's difficult to place the line.
> Tactless how? Do you upset people without exactly meaning to more easily?
> There seems to be some confusion with Fe - I'd say you are probably INTP, but don't place too much significance in test results. That is what I think though. But again, maybe consider some other types, like ISTP. I wouldn't say you were an ENTP, but I'd like to know why they thought that. Hope I helped at least a bit.


She never really mentioned why she thought I was an ENTP exactly. I think it may be due to my bubbly and silly nature in small social groups which I'm comfortable. People have described me as having bursts of energy which, apparently, are less typical in J-leads.

I think what I mean to say is that I've always had Ne in me, but to have it take over my social interaction without much Ti filtering is something that occurred relatively recently. I used to be much more Ti-based in social situations, whereas now I find I let myself go and bounce around Ne-crazy. And when I don't rein in my Ne, I can become tactless, lose sight of details and even offend people when I don't realise or make them uncomfortable by being too "forward" (the latter of which seems very Si-inferior). So yes, I do upset people without meaning to much more frequently these days than I used to. Ti gave me the ability to be acutely aware of all the details that give me more tact, and Ti provides me with logical steps on how to deal with people given the situation.

What do you mean by confusion with Fe?

I'm not much of a sensor as I'm much too theoretical, abstract and impractical. I have an ISTP boyfriend which gives me a good indication of an ISTP personality, and I'd have to say that Ti-Se doesn't really apply to me.

Any reason why you don't think I'm an ENTP?


----------



## trifle (Jun 30, 2013)

Ah right. Yeah, that could be it, though I mean that sounds more to me like human nature. 
I see - I think I know what you mean by the Ne issue now, I can see how this might be seen as ENTP behavior. 


> I understand emotion in others, though I don't like it. I am acutely aware of how people are feeling and I know how to deal with it, though I'm not comfortable with it.


 That's the Fe thing I mentioned - and one reason I think you would be an INTP over ENTP, for inferior Fe and the discomfort this leads to - the ENTP's auxiliary Fe is a little bit of a step-up from this, though it's not much.
Okay, that's cool then. 
I was about to write this big summary for why I think you're probably an INTP over ENTP, but I am actually doubting myself a bit. In short: I think that an INTP's inferior Fe is what would cause the oversight of details and tactlessness rather than leading Ne (or inferior Si as you mentioned) - an ENTP is a type I'd actually associate with having more tact and being 'better' (read: clearer, more careful perhaps, lighter) at communicating than a talkative INTP. 
However, I'm not certain and it's pretty difficult to call. If you wanted you could be xNTP, but lots of people aren't satisfied with that.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

Well without getting caught in Ne vs Ti, let us look at some of the dimensions separately. Can you say if intuition is truly more natural than thinking, or vice versa? Can you say you are overall more introverted or extroverted?


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Your username makes me very happy :kitteh:

l see INTPs as crossing over in many ways, and INTPs are often sometimes the ''loud introverts'' which l find amusing, but that will get you branded as an extrovert by some people.

But l am seeing some behaviors that could be shy/reserved ENTP.


----------



## GENIUSandVIOLENCE (Oct 6, 2012)

@_trifle_
I do tend to counsel people though, and give horribly rational responses in terms of how they should deal with their problems.  I dislike emotions but I like the idea of resolving conflict. So my rational approaches to how people should deal with their issues is the only reason why I like helping people through their problems. It gives me information to process and for me to come up with a logical conclusion of what should be done. The actual emotional part annoys me quite a lot, and I'm definitely not someone who likes to listen to people and say "There there, it will all be fine" without offering advice. I find I'm the same when I seek advise from others. I dislike it when people don't offer interesting solutions, and I get frustrated when people I consult about my problems haven't even thought as far as I have (unfair, I know). And yeah, I don't really want to be an XNTP.  I realised that in my recent years I have been argumentative like an ENTP and I've found I have talked over people sometimes when I've gotten too enthusiastic. D:
 @bearotter
I am overall more introverted than extroverted. But I know ENTPs are one of the most introverted of extroverts, haha. I think, a lot, but I've just read a profile on ENTPs that got me thinking of the order of the functions. I do collect information before dwelling on it. Is that Ne-Ti instead of Ti-Ne? But I get very exhausted after social interactions and I need to crawl away and die in a hole.

@_OMG WTF BRO_
Thank you, your username makes me happy too. ^^ Please, could you elaborate on how I am a shy/reserved ENTP? To be honest, I'd actually prefer to be an ENTP over an INTP, just because I do somewhat admire the fact that ENTPs can lead better than INTPs (supposedly?). I just don't have the energy to deal with large groups of people, particularly large groups of people that I don't know well. And I haven't leadership skills either, though not sure if that's a skill that can be learnt or something naturally developed/born with.


----------



## Mary Louisa (Aug 13, 2013)

GENIUSandVIOLENCE said:


> Also, I cry easily in sad movies, and find it difficult to not do so. Sadness is an emotion I find difficult to control and hide, and it leaks out. Most other emotions are easy to deal with, for me.


I hope you don't mind me saying that this sadness is important. I'm sure you know, but more than we even realise I believe, these kind of emotions, the past experiences we have had, can seriously squash or deform who we really are - we develop defences which can seriously mask our true type, not to mention get in the way of love and other really important stuff. Please find somewhere you can allow yourself to feel the emotions you carry properly, and process them. I feel sad that you have no friends, you can always private message me, if that helps? Or you might find group therapy helpful? Sorry, I don't mean to make you sound like a basket case!! We're all messy, you sound very sane actually, just didn't want to not mention these things in case they might be helpful. All the best


----------



## GENIUSandVIOLENCE (Oct 6, 2012)

I appreciate your concern for me; it's very touching. I've had my ups and downs, yes, and I recognise where my shortcomings are and where my problems are. I'm going through life okay, though it could be better if only I knew how to fix the roots of the problems (instead of adapting to them). I think one thing that xNTPs are prone to (not sure about other types) is the fact that if we can't get something perfect the first few times, we sort of give up on it. Seems like S people tend to be more practical and just keep going for it (an ESTJ and ISTP I know are both like that) even if they fail a couple of times. For me, I get anxious and avoidant when I fail something too much. Classic example is when I try to build my social life up. It's uncomfortable for me to extrovert myself in large groups, and I usually avoid going to such social events, but I make myself go occasionally to "hopefully" build up relationships with people. But because I don't go every time, and even when I do go I'm not good at talking to new people, what I aim to do doesn't work anyway. *sad face* Yeah, so that's my little rant on one of the many flaws I have. ^^

But yes, I was wondering if all those experiences that shaped me as a child caused me to become more introverted even if I was by nature an extrovert. I guess that's why I'm confused with whether I'm INTP or ENTP. xD In both types though, Fe isn't a strong function unlike for an INFJ like yourself, @Mary Louisa. I suppose my Fe use isn't near close to your Fe use, so in other words a lot of ways that I view or interpret the world would be very "emotionally lacking", perhaps.


----------



## Insect (Aug 26, 2013)

It seems to me that you were sure of being an INTP until your friend made you doubt your former certainty. Were you aware of the characteristics of the other types at that time and based on what criteria did you type yourself in the first place?
If you don't believe Ne is "natural" for you and uses a lot of energy then is is very unlikely for you to be Ne dominant. (Maybe not even auxiliary..) Unless of course you don't really understand the way it presents itself. Of course, seeking clarity on that matter is what you are here for, in a way. Then why make such a strong assessment of it being so foreign to you? Could you elaborate on that?
You seem to have considered the way you behaved as a child already which is a good way of identifying the coping mechanisms you have acquired over time. You might want to look into that a bit more if you are still unsure.
No matter if you are INTP or ENTP Ne would be the primary function for you to communicate, so that we can discard as an indicator. (But: Do you "always" think before you speak?) What might indicate if you are Ne or Ti dom is whether you mainl_y breed one idea into many_ or _narrow many ideas down_.
What many people new to MBTI don't realize, is that INTP's are really more judgers (J) that perceivers (P) because their primary function is a judging one. INTP's are in a way "control freaks on the inside".
Then there is this vast difference in their tertiary and inferior function which I mentioned indirectly in the post you got curious about. It is the reason INTP's can be more outgoing and ENTP's more withdrawn. If you are indeed an INTP you can be good at being social but at times just don't care. Most INTP's have no problem just walking up to someone and asking them out if they feel like it and don't take being rejected very hard on themselves. (Socially awkward INTP's do exist, though.) It is almost impossible to personally offend an INTP (inferior Fe), whereas an ENTP is much more aware of his/her social blunders (tertiary Fe) and might take something you say more personally. But because they lack the tertiary Si of an INTP they are much more prone to inadvertently crossing someone's personal boundaries.
There are _a lot_ of ENTP's who don't go out very often and spend their life in front of the computer playing video games.

As you asked I will name some stuff I have noticed in myself relating to your description.
I am very withdrawn and usually only enjoy speaking to the few people I am comfortable being with (like you I don't have close friends - few acquaintances, too, although both I feel I don't need). When something interest me I can talk _a lot_ however and intellectual debates are quite enjoyable. Mostly I enjoy "bouncing ideas off of people", developing thoughts as I go. Even though I have probably reflected on some of these in the past I come up with new stuff via my dominant N. It is very easy for me to take any position in an argument, sometimes even the ones not congruent with my own standpoint and I frequently win this game (despite being wrong).
Like you I am not a "born leader", but others often decide that I am the one to be responsible (because I am good at whatever-it-is or because they know if those are essential parts I'll do their work if they don't) and that is often fine with me. I highly value independence and don't like being dominated or having to compromise my ideas.
I am bad at starting/ finishing things as well and can be impatient. While I try to focus on details it is very frequent that I loose stuff, forget to do certain things or make mistakes due to oversight in for example examinations. OCD-like tendencies are definitely something I exhibit.
What I definitely can not relate to is crying in sad movies. I have _never_ done so and hardly ever cry except out of frustration/ anger. What you might consider is that ENTP's have fewer problems in dealing with emotions _on a regular basis_. (I mentioned the anxiety before which is obviously causing problems.). INTP's however exhibit something called hyper emotionalism due to their inferior Fi. They are rarely even aware of their emotional side until it appears and overwhelms them.
Oh, and being sentimental is present in both INTP's and ENTP's, even more in the latter.

Those tests you can't rely on. I mostly tested as an INTJ and sometimes as an INTP because I answered those questions according to how I _acted_ as opposed to how I _would naturally act_. There are a lot of environmental factors coming into play when it comes to how you seem on the outside - how you behave. Most people I know would probably type me as an INTP. 

Sorry for writing that much and not even stating which type I think you are. Everyone knows their own personality the best and I feel like the best I can do is give indicators as to how to distinguish the two types and what questions to ask.
Don't let another person tell you who you are.


----------



## sworm09 (Oct 21, 2012)

It seems like you extavert your perceiving function (*NTP), it's only natural for you to use Ne to interact with people because it's an extraverted function. The differences between ENTP and INTP are more in line with how you orient yourself. Both ENTPs and INTPs are extravert their perceiving processes, but in different ways. ENTPs extravert their Ne first with little corruption or filtering. They're extremely open to emergent information *on the outisde world.* What does this look like? Well they may appear EXTREMELY open minded, flexible, and adaptive. Not all ENTPs are socially confident or leaders, but all of them enjoy gathering meaning from the outside world. 

INTPs on the other hand are judgers first before perceivers. They're just as open ended as their ENTP cousins, but a bit more cautious. Their introverted thinking function has to FIRST check to see if something makes sense to them by relating it to things that they already know. This is the INTP's internal logic structure. After running it through that they then use their perceiving processes to analyze it form different perspectives. What does this look like? An INTP will make a decision on something and then gradually come to change his ideas on the subject as new information emerges. 

Basically ENTP gathers the information from outside first and THEN forms a judgement but INTP checks inside for logical consistency or accuracy and THEN gathers more information to confirm it improve it.

The question you should be asking yourself is: Am I willing to follow tangents and unknowns in the outside without thinking first? Or do I need to make sure above all else that my inner sense of certainty is preserved before I take on new information?


----------



## Mary Louisa (Aug 13, 2013)

GENIUSandVIOLENCE said:


> I appreciate your concern for me; it's very touching. I've had my ups and downs, yes, and I recognise where my shortcomings are and where my problems are. I'm going through life okay, though it could be better if only I knew how to fix the roots of the problems (instead of adapting to them).


None of us can fix the roots of our problems, you're right, we just 'adapt', but that deforms us even further. They haven't gone away, in fact, they've caused more problems by hiding our true nature. The roots of our problems can only be healed by knowing that our Maker LOVES us and that everything will be alright because of that. He can 'fix' us because he made us so he knows what we are supposed to look like  ( ... I"m taking a risk here talking about God, hopefully I'm allowed on this site?, but I won't be worried if you think I'm crazy - take or leave what I say. It is an offering  



GENIUSandVIOLENCE said:


> It's uncomfortable for me to extrovert myself in large groups, and I usually avoid going to such social events, but I make myself go occasionally to "hopefully" build up relationships with people. But because I don't go every time, and even when I do go I'm not good at talking to new people, what I aim to do doesn't work anyway. *sad face* Yeah, so that's my little rant on one of the many flaws I have. ^^


Hmmm. I think one of the good things about understanding Type, is that we stop thinking of our 'lesser functions', or weaknesses, as flaws, and start embracing who we are and appreciating others for who they are and realising that we all fit together and would be better to rely on one another than believing ourselves to be (or beating ourselves up for not being) a whole all on our own. 



GENIUSandVIOLENCE said:


> I suppose my Fe use isn't near close to your Fe use, so in other words a lot of ways that I view or interpret the world would be very "emotionally lacking", perhaps.


Again, I don't think you are emotionally lacking - you have plentiful good healthy emotions and clearly are aware of them in the world around. You might need help expressing and embracing them (or having them embraced), that's all (which is what INFJ's are for, ha ha!!  Don't EVER think of yourself as lacking!! Lacking relationships, maybe, but not lacking within yourself. In a sense, it is our 'lack' that causes us to need one another, and so gives us opportunity for love. It's a rough ol' world though eh, not many people around willing to take time for one another, everyone in need and grasping for themselves. I think that's what church is supposed to be for, but so often it has become something wierd! Hmm, gotta dash now so will end there ...


----------



## AnEmptySkull (Aug 28, 2013)

Extraversion, in typology, isn't about how "social" a person is. There are many shy ENTPs out there. It's just a question of whether your dominant function is facing inwards or outwards. ENPs are constantly looking for new ideas to get interested in and imaginatively play around with, and generally aren't as energised by logically analysing ideas, and fitting them into internal systems like ITPs are (although ENTP's still do this A LOT too). Also, it isn't about which type does these things "better" but which gives you more energy/interest. Playfully exploring ideas or solving logical problems?


----------



## Mary Louisa (Aug 13, 2013)

AnEmptySkull said:


> It isn't about which type does these things "better" but which gives you more energy/interest. Playfully exploring ideas or solving logical problems?


Yes, I agree. Or it can be helpful to look at it from the other side, as in, what DRAINS me more ... what do I have a limit to, and what can I just do endlessly (or so it seems


----------



## orb360 (Aug 27, 2013)

It's really where you spend your time.

I'm for sure INTP. I keep my opinions to myself for the most part... However, there are times like today where I get really excited about sharing my results... I talk everyone's ear off about whatever I've been researching.

Today I was Ne first and Ti second pretty much all day. (I didn't spend much time in Ti since I was so busy using Ne to express myself)

This is not the norm though... Typically I stay within my own head, only using my Ne to interact when necessary.

You can flip back and forth... and people often do. The main determining factor is where you live most of the time.


----------



## SeñorTaco (Jun 5, 2013)

I had the same issue when people were shocked to find out that I was introverted. Like they thought I was joking and I was trying to be special. LOL.

But I am an INTP because I use Ti almost immediately. One way to find this out is to go and smoke a joint and your natural dominant function will reveal itself. If you just sit there and start thinking about one topic and it spirals down to a very deep conclusion, congratulations, you're using your Ti. If you sit there and your mind starts making crazy correlations to a lot of things at high speed, then you're using your Ne. 

Usually, what happens is my Ti starts by thinking about something then my Ne brings me to this scary place where I question my existence. I've been there thrice and every time I do, I get close to killing myself because the fabric of life and reality becomes so fragile and unreal.

Anyway I digress.

Marijuana. Better than online tests.


----------



## GENIUSandVIOLENCE (Oct 6, 2012)

Insect said:


> It seems to me that you were sure of being an INTP until your friend made you doubt your former certainty. Were you aware of the characteristics of the other types at that time and based on what criteria did you type yourself in the first place?


I based my original typing due to the fact that I always test as an introvert, and I am also socially introverted. I had checked out the ENTP profile though, and profiles of ENTPs make them out to be much more sociable and leadership-like than I am. I've even briefly gone into visual typing, and I found that the way ENTPs supposedly speak is constantly loud and bubbly; I'm only like that around the few people I am comfortable with and not with the general public. I'm also not someone that wishes to be particularly influential; unlike the ENTP "mad scientist" and visionary, I'm content living my life doing my own thing without having a huge impact in the world.




Insect said:


> If you don't believe Ne is "natural" for you and uses a lot of energy then is is very unlikely for you to be Ne dominant. (Maybe not even auxiliary..) Unless of course you don't really understand the way it presents itself. Of course, seeking clarity on that matter is what you are here for, in a way. Then why make such a strong assessment of it being so foreign to you? Could you elaborate on that?
> 
> 
> No matter if you are INTP or ENTP Ne would be the primary function for you to communicate, so that we can discard as an indicator. (But: Do you "always" think before you speak?) What might indicate if you are Ne or Ti dom is whether you mainly breed one idea into many or narrow many ideas down.


I suppose "foreign" might be an incorrect word and has too strong of a meaning. I simply meant that the standard Ne-craziness was not something that I had as a child. I was always a calm, quiet and mature child, albeit curious. Far more intellectual above my age and incredibly reserved. I was dreamy, always in my head and a silent observer. I always felt left out and different compared to my peers. I'm not sure about the development of functions in accordance to age, but I assumed that the primary function would be dominant throughout life and the first function to be present. Therefore I think it's more likely that Ti is my primary function, instead of Ne. But then again, you are correct; I may not understand exactly the way functions present themselves.


I think before I speak, but when I don't care so much about whether or not I'd hurt someone's feelings, I don't consider the social appropriateness and sensitivity of what I say. The thing is, as a child I was very sensitive to emotions, though that could possibly be because of a bad family environment. Nowadays, I don't care much for how people feel, especially when it comes to me telling the truth. To people who can't get over a painful truth when I say it, in some ways I think they're pathetic. So I do tend to blab things that people aren't always ready to hear. I'm not sure if that's considered as crossing someone's personal boundaries (an ENTP thing due to inferior Si, I believe).


In regards to the thing with ideas, I tend to pick one, look at it from all perspectives before trying to narrow my thoughts down into one singular truth (if I can). Usually I find that I don't know enough objective information to be able to make a wise judgement. Consequently, in many things I tend to sit on the fence because I don't think my knowledge is vast enough. I abhor the idea of taking a stance on something and arguing for it when one doesn't know enough to make a proper judgement. To me, that's stupid, and I don't like being stupid.




Insect said:


> What many people new to MBTI don't realize, is that INTP's are really more judgers (J) that perceivers (P) because their primary function is a judging one. INTP's are in a way "control freaks on the inside".


What do you mean by "control freaks on the inside"? I like living alone because it's quiet and I get to do things my way and arrange my crockery cupboard the way I want. Does that count?




Insect said:


> If you are indeed an INTP you can be good at being social but at times just don't care. Most INTP's have no problem just walking up to someone and asking them out if they feel like it and don't take being rejected very hard on themselves. (Socially awkward INTP's do exist, though.) It is almost impossible to personally offend an INTP (inferior Fe), whereas an ENTP is much more aware of his/her social blunders (tertiary Fe) and might take something you say more personally. But because they lack the tertiary Si of an INTP they are much more prone to inadvertently crossing someone's personal boundaries.


I care about wanting to develop good relationships with people, because ultimately I want to have a mind mate to play with. It's also nice to walk into my lecture theatre and not have to sit alone and have everyone stare at me for being a loner. In some senses, I do care. About the rejection thing, when I was younger it was a huge deal to me so I never bothered chasing people. When I was 16 I started asking people out and I found rejection wasn't so bad (but I was forced to start approaching people because of my desire for a romantic relationship). It is possible to offend me, though I'm not sure if it's personal or not. I think I get annoyed when people get upset at me or blame me for something that I couldn't logically have done/known. I don't really get personally offended if people said I was spoilt, or short, or fat... unless they do it all the time and it gets annoying. Then my insecurities might come to haunt me later when I'm alone, but I don't get offended by any person in particular. The crossing personal boundaries thing I mentioned earlier, though I don't know if it's crossing a personal boundary, or just not caring that people can't take the truth.




> INTP's however exhibit something called hyper emotionalism due to their inferior Fi. They are rarely even aware of their emotional side until it appears and overwhelms them.


That's me! I think as I've aged my emotional tolerance has increased so it gets worse. I "bottle up" feelings without knowing I'm bottling them up, then WHOOSH! It spills out and knocks me over like a tsunami. I am a high-stress, neurotic person (even when I'm not in a bout of depression or anxiety).




sworm09 said:


> ENTPs extravert their Ne first with little corruption or filtering. They're extremely open to emergent information on the outisde world. What does this look like? Well they may appear EXTREMELY open minded, flexible, and adaptive. Not all ENTPs are socially confident or leaders, but all of them enjoy gathering meaning from the outside world.
> 
> 
> INTPs on the other hand are judgers first before perceivers. They're just as open ended as their ENTP cousins, but a bit more cautious. Their introverted thinking function has to FIRST check to see if something makes sense to them by relating it to things that they already know. This is the INTP's internal logic structure. After running it through that they then use their perceiving processes to analyze it form different perspectives. What does this look like? An INTP will make a decision on something and then gradually come to change his ideas on the subject as new information emerges.
> ...


I am extremely open-minded towards a topic initially, and I will listen to any topic that's presented to me. I then try to analyse it and attack it with logic from my knowledge base. Once I've come to a conclusion, I pretty much stick to it. But as I mentioned before, usually I don't get to a concrete conclusion because I don't feel like I know enough. I always allow the benefit of doubt, and I do sometimes question my internal knowledge base too, and expand when necessary. Does that sounds like your description of an INTP? I don't have to make sure my inner sense of certainty is preserved... I do question why I am certain in things, and if there's new knowledge that refutes that, I adapt. I don't fall apart just because something arrives that clashes with my worldview. So basically, I'm willing to run with whatever and either accept or reject it based on what I know. But I know that what I know is not 100% concrete, so if I realise one of my opinions is biased or illogical, it changes a lot of other ways I see things.

@_AnEmptySkull_
I like new ideas to play with, and once I'm done with them I store my conclusions in a little box in my mind. I don't understand the difference between INTPs and ENTPs from what you just said. To me, playing with ideas is to logically analyse them. You said INTPs do this, but ENTPs do it less (thought they still do it a lot). What the hell? xD I like exploring ideas in a logical way. Solving a logical problem that's presented to me... well I guess the nature of the topic dictates whether or not I'll enjoy it. If someone gives me an obscure mathematic equation to solve, but I haven't learnt all the basics, I'm too lazy to learn a whole unit of maths just to solve that one problem. But I think that's because I'm lazy, and I like succeeding on my first or second tries. If something's too difficult to takes too much effort, then my enjoyment diminishes.

@_SeñorTaco_
Does alcohol do a similar job? Also, what's the deal with INTPs getting so shaken by something that's "scary" like existence and stuff? I have an INTP friend who got crushed and turned to God because he realised that one cannot guarantee truth to be reached via logical deduction, because there are so many confounders that could affect the truth. SO WHAT? Maybe I haven't had my worldview shaken yet... or perhaps I'm too open-minded and apathetic to care?












At the end of all this, I'm leaning towards INTP again instead of ENTP... D: How confusing.
P.S. I'm a 5w6 if that helps? 
P.P.S. Do you think being a female xNTP affects the emotional or Fe aspect? I know most INTP profiles are targeted to describe INTP men just because there seems to be more of INTP males than females. Just a random thought.


----------



## SeñorTaco (Jun 5, 2013)

Alcohol does not open up new psychological pathways like marijuana, so unfortunately no. You just get out of touch with your actions and do stupid things. 

I don't know what your INTP's deal is but what happens is I start questioning life and lose a sense of reality and realise that there might be so much more before and after my existence and your body starts feeling expansive and you forget where or how your life started because it just melted into this moment and you look at the people around you and you wonder wow how did you even meet them and why and how do you have so much of thoughts even in the first place? How is your brain even capable of such thoughts - are there different ways to think? Do we deserve this reality? How much more of this will be in your future? What is your future even?

So I guess that's what Ti does lol. That's why with Ti you either make or break. You either start questioning a string of things and end up nowhere (like me and your friend) or you end up with some major breakthroughs.


----------



## SeñorTaco (Jun 5, 2013)

Also type 5 enneagram is basically the INTP of enneagrams lol


----------

